# Which course is appropirate for restaurant manager



## sandhu43 (Oct 14, 2014)

hello 

i want to know what qualification is required for a restaurant manager ??
or which course is suitable to be eligible for manager??

very confused 
help me out please


----------



## sandhu43 (Oct 14, 2014)

*which one is appropirate*

thanks & one more thing is it OK with diploma in management or not for restaurant manager ?? Or only diploma in Hospitality is required for restaurant manager


----------



## Wise Education (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello Sandu43,

To run a restaurant, you need a Diploma of Hospitality Management. This specialises in the operation of a restaurant or hotel.
Are you an Australian citizen or humanitarian visa holder ? 
I am a career consultant, and can help you get government funding to study this course online..

if you want more info, email me or text study on 0456645610


Kind regards
Erica Golding


----------

